# Problems with our Adria Vision 1707



## Sandyd (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi - we have a four year old Adria Vision with less than 10,000 miles travelled. Last weekend whilst trying to reverse into a pitch it was unable to select reverse gear and then wouldn't select any gear other than second and then wouldn't drive- the upshot being it was towed away to a garage. It's still there and there are seemingly no problems at all with the gear box or selectors. A suggestion has been made that it could be the Engine Control Unit - it's a process of elimination! Has anyone had any similar problems that could advise us please? We are particularly concerned as it's such a relatively new vehicle with low mileage and absolutely no previous issues. We have owned it for a little over a year:confused!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I assume it's a Comformatic semi auto box as opposed to a manual.

Is it in a Fiat specialist? It's just that changing an ECU as part of a process of elimination seems a bit random. I guess if it's not the ECU then you would still have to pay for it as it would then be a "used" part which couldn't be returned.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Assuming that the Fiat bit of the van has been serviced in accordance with the service schedule and that it is now at a Fiat dealer, then I would have thought that Fiat should make a significant contribution to the cost of any repairs if indeed it is the ECU.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I found this post on an earlier thread which may be of interest.

_Comfortmatic gearbox problems (or not)
I have posted this elsewhere in the forums but as the potential problem is so devastating and disabling, it is worth repeating. Here is my two-pennyworth relating to Comfortmatic gearbox problems.

The motorhome was less than a year old with 3000 miles on the clock. For no apparent reason it started dropping out of gear and into neutral. Sometimes it would go back into gear and sometimes not. Sometimes we were stranded with no drive whatsoever. Over a period of two months and 300 miles, two garages had a go at resolving the problem but to no avail. I was harboring bad thoughts about the Comfortmatic gearbox.

Finally the problem is solved and it is nothing to do with the Comfortmatic box after all. It seems that when the engine heats up, the wiring harness below and behind the dashboard, (above the bonnet hinge around the offside headlight) expands and shorts out against the wiper motor arm. It just happens that the affected wire is a link that disengages the gearbox. The garage only stumbled across it by pushing on the wiring harness and by doing so, selected neutral! Not something the computer can diagnose.

This occurred in the presence of a Fiat technical guy who claimed to have never encountered such a problem before. Which is unfortunate because a friend with a manual gearbox has experienced something similar. It showed up as an engine misfire when the wiper motor was in action. And there are other such instances on the Internet of wiper motors abrading the wiring harness. One would like to think that all of this must surely have been logged by Fiat on to some database and made available to their technicians.

The wiring harness has now been re-routed to avoid any future contact with things abrasive.

The garage has been exceptional. They have given the problem their absolute full and immediate attention. They have been in constant contact and even put me up in a local hotel when it broke down before the real problem was diagnosed.

It has been such an elusive problem, that to prove to themselves and me that they had finally cured it, they insisted on driving the motorhome down to me on the south coast, thus giving it a 450 mile test drive.

Should you breakdown in Scotland, make sure that you are recovered to 'Imperial Commercials Cumbernauld'. I cannot praise them highly enough.

As an aside to this, my opinion of the Comfortmatic does, in part echo the findings of the various critical testers. However, it does drive like a manual box and when you get used to driving it, it is easy to anticipate its gear changes and drive as if it were a manual box. I have not experienced any shuddering in any direction and now that I am used to it, I rather like it!_


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a Renault master chassis! 
Unless it's a main Renault dealer that specialise in commercial vehicles I would be very careful of there diagnoses,
It needs specialist equipment to interrogate the Gearbox ECU and a technician that understands it, Take it to a Renault truck dealer if possible,


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a comment ....

It would be helpful if people who have mechanical problems with the base vehicle would actually state the Make and Model of the base vehicle NOT the body that is fitted to it.

The Make and Model of the conversion is totally irrelevant if the problem is with the engine or gearbox.

As demonstrated here - where it was assumed that the base vehicle was a Fiat, simply because so many are.

admin note, moved to engine . gearbox forum /


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> It's a Renault master chassis!
> Unless it's a main Renault dealer that specialise in commercial vehicles I would be very careful of there diagnoses,
> It needs specialist equipment to interrogate the Gearbox ECU and a technician that understands it, Take it to a Renault truck dealer if possible,


I second that. I had a Renault Master based motorhome fitted with the Quickshift6 Robotic gearbox. It lost all automatic functions, it was as if they had never existed and there was no 'A' for automatic function in the display. i could drive it semi automatic with no problems. To cut a long story short it was eventually traced to two faulty glowplugs. For some reason, possibly only known to the software developers, the ECU detects the faulty glowplugs and instructs the gearbox control unit to revert to manual operation only. Do not expect that information to be in any Renault handbook.
Mine was eventually fixed by a Renault truck dealer in Poole for £280 including replacement glow plugs.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Just a comment ....
> 
> It would be helpful if people who have mechanical problems with the base vehicle would actually state the Make and Model of the base vehicle NOT the body that is fitted to it.
> 
> ...


as Stanner says, it would indeed be helpful if members would state the vehicle details in cases like this! And of course add the base vehicle and converter model when putting in your personal details! No real criticism of the OP, who's first post this was, but it would avoid any incorrect assumptions being made. :wink2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MHFAdmin said:


> as Stanner says, it would indeed be helpful if members would state the vehicle details in cases like this! And of course add the base vehicle and converter model when putting in your personal details! No real criticism of the OP, who's first post this was, but it would avoid any incorrect assumptions being made. :wink2:


I can see why you have moved the topic to engines and gear boxes but I think a better place is http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/152-renault/

There are already posts pertaining to the Renault robotic box [quickshift6] in there. I can see why some uncertainty arises when selecting the forum to post in. 
The advise about stating the make/model/type etc does not just apply to the mechanical bits but also to things such as heaters. Posts for example which say "my hot water is not getting hot " without saying what make and model of boiler they have are impossible to respond to.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Perhaps the OP could look here for advice?
http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/tags.php?tag=master


----------

